# Irish Times piece praises TC!



## Chi_townPhilly

Early last week, we were happy to discover the positive mention of Talk Classical made by writer _Louise East_ in her weekend article in the *Irish Times*. Her writing chronicled her (clearly effective) pathway to Classical Music knowledge. Towards the end of the story, she said:


> Classical music forums are where fanatics swap notes; one I like is
> *talkclassical.com*, which has nicely non-snarky users.


The full article can be found here.

Finally, we'd like to give a special Talk Classical welcome to those new members 
or browsers who may have first become aware of us through this article.


----------



## Rasa

Visitor numbers should explode now. Prepare for requests identifying the Canon in D


----------



## Tapkaara

And I was not mentioned anywhere????


----------



## Lukecash12

Tapkaara said:


> And I was not mentioned anywhere????


That, my friend, means you are infamous. Treasure this moment


----------



## rojo

Woot!

Anyone want to swap a Gb?


----------



## Praine

rojo said:


> Woot!
> 
> Anyone want to swap a Gb?


My Gb is a stolen item, and I need to get it off my hands. If you have an F# that I could swap it with that would be most amicable because they are enharmonic equivalents and I need that tone in my clusters. Thanks.


----------



## rojo

^ Nope, haven't got an F# to spare, sorry.

Ooh, a hot Gb; no thanks!

Know what? I think I'll keep my Gb, and use it in a C11b5. 

I've got an extra Ax, but you probably don't want it; those things are a pain. lol

Good luck with your clusters.


----------

